# Studs - GSD



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find a rating system of GSD producers? 

I am looking to find information on number of breedings and offspring results (health and working titles). It doesn't matter if it's schH, KNPV, French Ring or Mondioring. 


Thank you


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a rating system of GSD producers?
> 
> I am looking to find information on number of breedings and offspring results (health and working titles). It doesn't matter if it's schH, KNPV, French Ring or Mondioring.
> 
> ...


there is nothing like that!!or some males would have not get sold to the US!!:-({|=

you can only check the sv genetics,it say how many breedings (registered sv),how many puppies are born and hd + ed results


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Stefan Schaub said:


> there is nothing like that!!or some males would have not get sold to the US!!:-({|=
> 
> you can only check the sv genetics,it say how many breedings (registered sv),how many puppies are born and hd + ed results


 
Thank you for your reply. 

It's a shame, because you can find a system like this in show jumping horses. It would be extremely helpful in the breeding of working GSD's. 

Perhaps RSV 2000 has something like that in mind. I shall contact them for information. 


Regards


----------



## Mark Sheplak (Oct 28, 2011)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> It's a shame, because you can find a system like this in show jumping horses. It would be extremely helpful in the breeding of working GSD's.
> 
> ...


Stefan is a huge fan of what the RSV 2000 is doing....[-(

3, 2, 1....boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Mark Sheplak said:


> Stefan is a huge fan of what the RSV 2000 is doing....[-(
> 
> 3, 2, 1....boom goes the dynamite.


 

Hopefully he can share his thoughts and we understand his point of view. 

I did not intend to start trouble with my post.


----------



## Mark Sheplak (Oct 28, 2011)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Hopefully he can share his thoughts and we understand his point of view.
> 
> I did not intend to start trouble with my post.


Nor was I...just joking with Stefan. I am sure that he will chime in.


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

In sweden you have such a system, the kennelclub has a database where results from HD/ED plus titles(both sport and service) and scores on workingtrials and mentaltest/korungs are collected, inbreedingscoeffiecents in dogs and planned breedings and maybe something more I have forgotten.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I would love how you gain access to what the SV or the Swedes have. And yes, how is RSV2000 doing. Is it utopia or reinventing the same wobbly wheel?

T


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

interesting comment re: horses, Tiago

do you think the fact that more data is kept has made these horses perform better over the years ? i know very little about genetics, but have seen a few programs lately regarding thoroughbred breeding that was impressive. it seems like they are getting close to actually identifying genes for equine "drive", but when you have animals worth millions, i can see how the breeding would get a LOT more scientific than with canines 

otoh, all the pedigree data on show dogs has not seemed to produce a better dog ... just ones with more predictable shapes and colors


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

working-dog.eu gives you a lot info


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

rick smith said:


> interesting comment re: horses, Tiago
> 
> do you think the fact that more data is kept has made these horses perform better over the years ? i know very little about genetics, but have seen a few programs lately regarding thoroughbred breeding that was impressive. it seems like they are getting close to actually identifying genes for equine "drive", but when you have animals worth millions, i can see how the breeding would get a LOT more scientific than with canines
> 
> otoh, all the pedigree data on show dogs has not seemed to produce a better dog ... just ones with more predictable shapes and colors


 
I think data and proper observation can help you a lot in terms of performance breeding. The reason why I am looking for stud information is because I am looking for an outcross for an adult female I have here. 

My goal is to build something off of her, because she is a very good bitch. It's one of those bitches that has everything a male has and some more... Already kept all the females from her last litter (3-4 Pike linebreeding) and now I would like to outcross her and evaluate what she produces when outcrossed. If good things come, I would not have a problem breeding back to some of my Pike stuff. 

As regards to horses, data has only helped you collecting information. Then proper genetic studies and field testing, ensure consistent performance. 

In the dog world, everybody has the greatest producer of all times, every other dog sucks, etc... when in fact we all know that not many people are focusing on quality bitches... 

I am looking for that type of dog that has drive and produces drive when crossed to the right type of bitch. My goal is to obtain dogs that can sustain their drive for a long period of time and escalate when needed... I love the hardness I am observing and the hunt drives. So far, all is good...but I want to see what else I can get off of this adult female. 


Thanks for replying.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

As you know Tiago if you have a very tight bred bitch who produces nicely outcrossing her would hopefully produce some very nice dogs especially to tight bred dog as well my friend recently did this type of breeding puppies were super and some will hopefully be in service work in the future.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Tiago Fontes said:


> My goal is to build something off of her, because she is a very good bitch. It's one of those bitches that has everything a male has and some more... Already kept all the females from her last litter (3-4 Pike linebreeding) and now I would like to outcross her and evaluate what she produces when outcrossed. If good things come, I would not have a problem breeding back to some of my Pike stuff.
> .


Do you have any video? Her or the pups.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

rick smith said:


> just ones with more predictable shapes and colors


which is actually "better" dogs for the often misguided reasons they were bred...


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

jamie lind said:


> Do you have any video? Her or the pups.


 
I have some videos of her. Got a video of a pup at 5 months old in Holland at a KNPV club. 

If you want to see the videos, send me a private message with your email and I'll forward to you. 


Regards


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

For a start:

http://www.gletscherhoehle.ch/diensthunde/


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.musterknaben.net/

If you need help with any of these dogs, shout!!


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Gillian Schuler said:


> http://www.musterknaben.net/
> 
> If you need help with any of these dogs, shout!!



You rock. I will send you a pm with some pedigrees. 


Thanks


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Geschwister von 1429071 Uwe Kirschental

Vollgeschwister

1429069	Ulf Kirschental	
1429070	Uran Kirschental	SchH.3,IP.3,FH
1429072	Una Kirschental	HGH
Halbgeschwister

gleiche Mutter

1412051	Pessi Kirschental	SchH.1
1471174	Hanny Kirschental	HGH
1471175	Hedi Kirschental	SchH.1
1525071	Winni Kirschental	HGH
1540401	Ero Kirschental	SchH.3
gleicher Vater

1402984	Anja Kahlenbach	SchH.3,FH
1403896	**** Lenzhalde	SchH.3
1404019	Ulk Goldbergheide	SchH.3,FH
1404020	Utz Goldbergheide	SchH.3
1404023	Ussa Goldbergheide	SchH.2
1412407	Zins Bungalow	SchH.3,FH
1415895	Ebbo Aster-Weg	SchH.3,FH
1415897	Eick Aster-Weg	SchH.3,INT
1415898	Ergo Aster-Weg	SchH.3
1416594	Fussy Sanssouci	SchH.3
1417022	Arco Lisola-Bella	SchH.3
1417026	Axel Isola-Bella	SchH.3
1417483	Bero Loshalde	SchH.3
1420253	Iris Wasserrad	SchH.3
1426054	Santo Kopperpahlerallee	SchH.3
1426599	Iras Weinsbergtal	SchH.2
1426602	Indra Weinsbergtal	SchH.3
1426603	Ines Weinsbergtal	SchH.3
1427137	Alf Herkulesblick	SchH.2
1427142	Alpha Herkulesblick	SchH.2
1427581	Cindy Lindenbusch	SchH.3
1427582	Cita Lindenbusch	SchH.3
1428695	Zar Johannisgraben	SchH.3,FH
1431289	Anni Eichenmühle	SchH.2
1431290	Anya Eichenmühle	SchH.3,FH
1431692	Uschka Eller-Schloß	SchH.3
1432712	Imba Weidenbusch	SchH.3
1432996	Bingo Lisola-Bella	SchH.3
1437686	Hexi Ulmer-Felswand	SchH.3,FH
1439480	Jutta Flötzbachtal	SchH.1
1440467	Kerry Wasserrad	SchH.3,FH
1440468	Klodo Wasserrad	SchH3,BSP-1982,Vize 296 P., BSP 1983 - SG.,
1444913	Elke Aischtal	SchH.3,IP.3,FH
1451084	Dargo Haus Bathis	SchH.3,IP.3
1456650	Ria Hopfenstraße	SchH.3
1457047	Gero Liethholz	SchH.3,FH
1457113	Betzie Nebelsberg	SchH.1
1461707	Bastian Ödenburg	SchH.3
1462700	Dolf Schenkenrain	SchH.3
1465745	Kardi Hoferkopfthal	SchH.3
1469017	Dragan Mühlenschanze	SchH.3,FH
1469485	Bessi Eichenmühle	SchH.3
1469485	Bessie Eichmühle	SchH.3
1476152	Fenga Kürwiesgässle	SchH.1
1477575	Sally Ulmer-Felswand	SchH.3,FH
1479418	Cindy Schloß Geißo	SchH.3
1487113	Karlo Schlinger Alpen	SchH.3
1487894	Mithras Rohrbacher Schlößchen	Sch3,BSP - V,
1487900	Mytra Rohrbacher Schlößchen	SchH.3
1493369	Xanto Bombardshöhe	SchH.3
1496299	Clodo Wacht	SchH.3
1509376	Varina Ruhbergblick	SchH.1
1512977	Antje Haus Seemannsruh	SchH.3
1518555	Espe Kolonie	SchH.3
1523216	Athlet Siekfeld	SchH.3
1530192	Grando Rensefelder Schlucht	SchH.3
1541342	Dino Braunschweiger Land	SchH3,FH,IP3,BSP - V,
1542902	Fango Kopperpahlerallee	SchH.3
1551279	Narro Perf-Gansbacheck	SchH.2
1556619	Pascha Geiselbach	SchH.3,IP.3,FH
1556620	Pitt Geiselbach	SchH.3,IP,3,FH
1556621	Pollo Geiselbach	SchH.3
1564654	Anika Hulb	SchH.1
1589700	Bixi Rensefeld	SchH.3,IP.3
DKK 3422183	Raff Pa-Schacks	BHP.3
DKK 3422583	Rebekka Pa-Schacks	BHP.1
DKK 891780	O'Charlie Pa-Schacks	BHP.3,PH
DKK 891880	Olex Pa-Schacks	IP.3,BHP.3
DKK 892380	Oschy Pa-Schacks	BHP.3


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Geschwister von 1429071 Uwe Kirschental
> 
> Vollgeschwister
> 
> ...


Great resource Gillian--thank you. For the health information, do you have to click on each dog or is there a master list of some sort. I'm assuming here you have full siblings and half siblings through the mother and father?



T


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Great resource Gillian--thank you. For the health information, do you have to click on each dog or is there a master list of some sort. I'm assuming here you have full siblings and half siblings through the mother and father?
> 
> 
> 
> T


Terrasita

You would have to Google each listed dog to find out the health problem. If you have difficulties, tell me the name of the dog you are interested in and I will search Google German.


----------

